# Big King lost.



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

My dad called me last week and I could tell the disappointment in his voice. I asked him what was wrong and he said he was Jackson rig fishing on the end of GC pier and had a good bite. He said he fought the fish for awhile and low and behold it was about a 15 to 20 pound King. He asked someone to get the pier net and it was nowhere to be found. He said he fought it good and it finally tuckered out and was just lying on the surface for the most part. He waited on the net....no net. The sharks started showing up. " Hurry with that net!" he said.......no net. Finally after waiting as long as he could he had someone to try and hand line it...( I know, big mistake. But i wasnt there) About the time the tail cleared the water a shark jumped up grabbed the tail and popped the line. Dad said the water was pretty bloody. I asked him if the net ever showed up and all he could say was that he guesses the GC pier thinks the net looks better in the bait shop.....We are buying a net and a gaff the next time i'm down.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yep if you target big fish it's a good idea to have a net and or gaff. Hate to hear he lost a good one.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

What pier was this? 
GC= Garden City or CG= Cherry Grove or neither! 

Britt


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

GC...Garden City


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Hmmm. I didn't think Garden City Pier allowed any type of kingfishing, but then again, I don't know a lot about that type of kingfishing! 

Hate to hear your dad lost the fish.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

They dont allow Float fishing except in tournaments. But they do allow Jackson rig fishing. Same concept as float fishing but instead of 2 rods you just slid the rig down your anchor pole.


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Bummer on his losing that fish! Sounds like it was a good one!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

At BPS now, pier nets with rope - 21.99.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks...The chepest we found so far is Perrys in Murells inlet for 35.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

It was full sized, looked to be a nice one. Hope it helps.


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

crsmith43 said:


> They dont allow Float fishing except in tournaments. But they do allow Jackson rig fishing. Same concept as float fishing but instead of 2 rods you just slid the rig down your anchor pole.



I see. Never fished for kings before but maybe one day I'll learn. I've only seen the float fishing with 2 rods.


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

I will be down in about a week or so. My folks live in Surfside. Jackson rig fishing is pretty easy. If you got a 10 foot rod and some heavy line, I will take care of the rest. If you are intrested I will show you on the GC pier when I come down


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for the offer but I will have to pass as I am in TN. I used to fish the GC pier all the time when I was at the beach. Now I rarely go there as I prefer to fish the surf. One day I will learn about kingfishing but for now, those pompano have my eye! 

Britt


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If you want to catch kings like that every day, on a spinning reel, come to Panama City Beach. Two kings per day is the bag limit and it's not hard to do.


----------



## pogeymoe (May 5, 2009)

i thought you said it was a big (30lb or over)king. tell pops to drag it to the surf next time.its easier than it seems and someone can wade out to grab the fish when it gets to the breakers!


----------

